# Springen durch Scrollbar verhindern



## Consti (18. April 2005)

Also ich nutze für meine Homepage die PHP-Include Technik. Jenachdem wie "lang" die zu includende Datei ist, desto länger wird die Seite - also wird u.u. auch ein Scrollbalken angzeigt (bei ca. der Hälfte der Seiten).
Da die ganze Seite zentriert aufegebaut ist, verschiebt sich die zentrierte Tabelle immer, wenn eine Scrollbar eingeblendet wird.
Den Overflow Befehl habe ich schon ausreichend getestet, jedoch gibt es einige Probleme (mit IE keine Probleme, das immer Scrollbalken angezeigt werden, die ggf. ausgegraut werden - Test also nur mit FF und Opera):

overflow:auto;
Opera + FF: Scrollbar wird nur angezeigt, wenn auch nötig

overflow:hidden;
Opera: Scrollbar wird nicht angezeigt, aber Scrollen überhaupt nicht möglich
FF: Scrollbar wird nicht angezeigt, Scrollen möglich

overflow:inherit;
Opera / FF: kann keine Unterschiede zu "overflow:auto;" feststellen - also selbes Verhalten wie oben beschrieben
Da ich auch nciht weiss, was eigentlich passieren sollte, kann ich keine genauere Beschreibung abgeben

overflow:scroll;
Opera: Scrolleiste wird bei Bedarf eingeschaltet (Verschiebung der Seite)
FF: Scrollbar immer angezeigt, keine Verschiebung vorhanden.

overflow:visible;
Opera / FF: siehe "overflow:inherit;" ODER "overflow:auto;"

Also keines der Overflow-Befehle konnte mir weiterhelfen, da alle Browser die Balken auf eigene Faust hin einblenden.

Kann man denn vielleicht einen dynamischen Spacer einbauen, der bei Bedarf die Verschiebeung durch die Scrollleiste aufnimmt?
Wäre dann aber schon wichtig, dass die Seite zentriert bleibt - falls eine Verschiebung von der Mitte NICHT vermeidbar ist, die Tabelle aber dann immer an ihrem Platz bleibt, wäre dies kein Problem!

Dankeschön für die Hilfe!


----------



## LordNikkon (20. April 2005)

Hi,

verwende doch je nach Browser ein eigenes CSS-File, damit kannst du dann die Fehler umgehen.
Such mal bei google nach "browserweiche javascript".

Gruß
l|N


----------



## Consti (20. April 2005)

mmh, Naja, so umständlich wollte ich es auch nicht machen - aber wenn sonst keiner eine Lösung weiss (evtl. auch dynamic Spacer), dann muss das mal so blieben *g*.

Danke


----------



## messmar (7. Juni 2005)

Hi,

dieses Problem habwe ich auch.
Und ich habe eine "browserweiche javascript" auch noch, aber es hilft nicht.

Gruß
Messmar


----------

